# How do you start your Gtr?



## qtb3731 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dear All, 

Just a question.

How do you guys start your Gtr?
Depress the Clutch and Start the Engine 
or
Start the Engine without depressing the clutch?

Any difference for the above two methods?


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

I can't see any gain from pressing the clutch pedal?

Alex B


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

With a key:chuckle:








Could'nt help myself :wavey:


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

If you have a upgraded clutch the worst thing you can do is start the car with clutch pressed in. All the extra pressure from the upgraded clutch will push the crank forward, and with no oilpressure it CAN lead to excessiv wear on the thrust bearing. 

I always start my car, then press the clutch.
And also, never rest your foot on the clutchpedal while driving, always move the foot away. And never sit with the clutch pressed in for long time, ex traficlights etc. 

Asim


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

As Asim says. The only reason people used to press the clutch is to reduce the loading on the battery when starting. With modern cars, it's not so much of an issue.


----------



## SteveH (Jul 26, 2004)

R32 Combat said:


> As Asim says. The only reason people used to press the clutch is to reduce the loading on the battery when starting. With modern cars, it's not so much of an issue.


I've got an 09 Focus RS mk2... it wont start unless the clutch is depressed! Work that one out?


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

SteveH said:


> I've got an 09 Focus RS mk2... it wont start unless the clutch is depressed! Work that one out?


Thats normal on American manual cars, (probably due to them being used to autos therefore not normally being able to start them in gear), annoying if it's started to come across!

Alex B


----------



## SteveH (Jul 26, 2004)

Alex j B said:


> Thats normal on American manual cars, (probably due to them being used to autos therefore not normally being able to start them in gear), annoying if it's started to come across!
> 
> Alex B


I kinda took it as a safety feature. If by any chance you jump in the car and turn the key (or press the power button in the case of the FRS) with it in gear, could launch it into something/someone. Clutch in, that wont happen.


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

I have no idea how people have managed for so long without it to be honest.

Alex B


----------



## danny-scott2308 (Sep 8, 2010)

as above ,walk smugly over to my car...push remote fob which opens doors...sit my ass in my firm but nice bride seat...insert key and turn then begin smiling profusely.... sorry really couldnt help myself..


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

always start it in neutral


----------



## qtb3731 (Oct 29, 2010)

R32 Combat said:


> As Asim says. The only reason people used to press the clutch is to reduce the loading on the battery when starting. With modern cars, it's not so much of an issue.


I do find that starting the car with the cluth pressed in is easier to start up the car.


----------



## skylinegtr20 (Jul 9, 2007)

I agree with the trust bearing comments. Especially if its been sitting for awhile and there is no oil residue left on it. Clutch out when possible


----------



## SteveH (Jul 26, 2004)

Nigel-Power said:


> always start it in neutral


Accidents do happen. And exactly why does the clutch in my FRS have to be depressed? I still think there is a safety element there.


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

clutch being pressed is a safety feature and quite a few other makes have the same syatem ie renaults and korean cars as well


----------



## LozGT (Dec 8, 2005)

The institute of advanced motorists argue that the clutch should be depressed when starting the car on the grounds that less wear is incurred to the clutch. I don't agree at all and I'd rather replace a starter motor than a clutch. On the Avensis one has to depress the clutch to start the engine.

In terms of safety and leaving the car in gear when stationary (something I never do unless on a very steep hill) I have always wiggled the gear stick before turning the key - just a habit. 

On the GTR I never started her with my foot on the clutch. Does doing this prolong the life of anything? I just have anecdotal evidence to go on but the thrust bearing issue is something that seems to make sense.


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

skylinegtr20 said:


> I agree with the trust bearing comments. Especially if its been sitting for awhile and there is no oil residue left on it. Clutch out when possible


The thrust bearing only has the grease which is applied at fitting, whether it's been sat for a day or a year it'll still only have the same amount of grease on.

I can see no gain, (other than safety, but I do the same as Lozgt, a habit I picked up when driving lots of customers cars at work), for pressing the clutch on startup.

Alex B


----------



## geoffree (May 16, 2010)

Alex j B said:


> The thrust bearing only has the grease which is applied at fitting, whether it's been sat for a day or a year it'll still only have the same amount of grease on.
> 
> I can see no gain, (other than safety, but I do the same as Lozgt, a habit I picked up when driving lots of customers cars at work), for pressing the clutch on startup.
> 
> Alex B


Nobody's talking about the clutch throw out bearing, we're talking about the crank's thrust bearings. Starting an engine means no oil pressure for some seconds and the thrust bearings will be loaded via the clutch, if you depress the pedal.
As for a safety feature, has to be the stupidiest thing I've come across. What happens once the engine fires, does said idiot driver suddenly realise the car is in gear and select neutral, does he drop the clutch and drive into the car ahead, no (hopefully) he re-selects the gear he's after moves off. 
A silly "safety" device carried over from auto transmissions by engineers who had some spare circuits to use up.


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

geoffree said:


> Nobody's talking about the clutch throw out bearing, we're talking about the crank's thrust bearings. Starting an engine means no oil pressure for some seconds and the thrust bearings will be loaded via the clutch, if you depress the pedal.
> As for a safety feature, has to be the stupidiest thing I've come across. What happens once the engine fires, does said idiot driver suddenly realise the car is in gear and select neutral, does he drop the clutch and drive into the car ahead, no (hopefully) he re-selects the gear he's after moves off.
> A silly "safety" device carried over from auto transmissions by engineers who had some spare circuits to use up.


Oh sorry, never heard the spigot bearing, (or toe bearing), called a thrust bearing before so misunderstood. To be honest, the whole engine is gonna have no, or very ow, oil pressure, so I don't see any real gain in pressing the clutch to save a very little bit of wear to one bearing.

Has anyone actually looked in the manual to see what the manifacturers suggest?

On the safety side, I suppose it deends how you drive, personally I start the car, clutch down, into gear and away, if I was to start it with the clutch down, I'd clutch down, start car, find it's in gear and drive off, so in that way it would be a safety feature. (I'm not sure I understand your argument, if he selects neutral, I can't see how he could drive into the car in front?). I agree it's a dumb/lazy idea but can see the thinking behind it.

Alex B


----------



## geoffree (May 16, 2010)

Seem to be off the track a bit.
Main bearing No 4 has the crank's thrust bearings incorporated.
When you depress the clutch, you push the whole show, flywheel, crank everything foreward against that thrust bearing.
The biggest joke is, the system works via a puny stop light switch mounted on the clutch pedal. You only need to depress the clutch pedal about 20mm to activate the switch and you're away. 
Like I said, left over circuits from auto transmissions.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

I just check if its in neutral then i start it without pushing the clutch down


----------



## 92gtr (Aug 18, 2010)

if its really cold out i have to start mine with the clutch in or it wont fire... oil turns to molasses in-45 deg


----------



## madandy (Jun 6, 2007)

Regardless of oil pressure, unless not started for quite some time or using cheap/old oil all bearings should have sufficient lubrication to negate wear issues from starting with clutch pedal depressed.

Had three Subaru's (2 JDM 1 NZDM)- all required clutch be depressed prior to starting. I though it was a good feature - you/child couldn't start them from outside the car, through open window or in gear.

I don't touch the clutch though, just check she's in neutral and fire her up


----------

